# Found a good photo site for different snow events threw the years



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

http://wintercenter.homestead.com/photoindex.html


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow some really cool pics. UAE even had snow at one time amazing seeing as its a very warm climate usually.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Very cool, thanks for sharing!


----------

